# Roofing an eyebrow dormer?



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey All,

Any tips for roofing an eyebrow dormer with architectural shingles?
How to keep the courses running straight?

Thanks.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

One of the most annoying things for a roofer on a house I think. I just hate em. 

Anyways, is it just a corner or does it go all the way across? The corners are so small they only require about three or four courses. Just eyeball it.

Did I mention they are a big pain in the asterisk? :whistling2:


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

OldNBroken said:


> One of the most annoying things for a roofer on a house I think. I just hate em.
> 
> Anyways, is it just a corner or does it go all the way across? The corners are so small they only require about three or four courses. Just eyeball it.
> 
> Did I mention they are a big pain in the asterisk? :whistling2:


heh, thanks buddy.
not sure what you mean about corner or all the way across, but i think "all the way across" is what we're talking about here.

the top of the eyebrow's roof is slightly below the ridge, and the bottom of it is above the building line. it's about 6' wide and 6' long in the center.

thanks.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

You are talking about an eyebrow DORMER? Then ignore my last post completely.

Those are not something easily explained over the interwebs to someone without experience doing them. Sorry for that and sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I would do a youtube search. Makes it a lot easier to explain with video.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

wombosi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Any tips for roofing an eyebrow dormer with architectural shingles?
> How to keep the courses running straight?
> ...


The measurement of the "ridge" of the dormer will be less than the corresponding measurement on the major plane. Determine the two measurements shown on your situation and reduce each course as it goes over the eyebrow incrementally.


----------

